# Mess created by Bee infestation



## jonwell (Sep 22, 2016)

I am disabled and at a loss. Last year my shop was invaded by a swarm of Africanized Bees and a hive was created in the ceiling. I hadn't been in my shop for months so they were well entrenched. Once I was aware of the problem I contacted a local Bee Man and he came and removed them and much of the Hive, Honey. combs etc. The problem I have now is that during their occupation inside my shop the mess is complete. Honey left over, wax residue and the bee Poop is everywhere. Desks, tools, etc. Can someone help me with the best and easiest way to clean these disaster?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome! Call the beekeeper back to complete the job. That was ethically and morally (legally in FL) wrong of him.


----------



## jonwell (Sep 22, 2016)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Welcome! Call the beekeeper back to complete the job. That was ethically and morally (legally in FL) wrong of him.


We are in California. There certainly was nothing ethically or morally wrong with what he did for me. I can't speak of legality , but this man answered a request from me asking for advice only and he donated his expertise and knowledge and labour to help me once he knew I was disabled and in a situation that was only going to get worse. He also knew this was a potentially dangerous situation. Now I have this MESS to deal with and I am merely asking for advice from people that know the problems mess a bee infestation can leave once the bees are removed. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Anyone willing can contact me directly via email at [email protected] and I thank anyone in advance. If I am overstepping or violating the forum rules I am sorry...


----------



## jonwell (Sep 22, 2016)

jonwell said:


> We are in California. There certainly was nothing ethically or morally wrong with what he did for me. I can't speak of legality , but this man answered a request from me asking for advice only and he donated his expertise and knowledge and labour to help me once he knew I was disabled and in a situation that was only going to get worse. He also knew this was a potentially dangerous situation. Now I have this MESS to deal with and I am merely asking for advice from people that know the problems mess a bee infestation can leave once the bees are removed. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Anyone willing can contact me directly via email at [email protected] and I thank anyone in advance. If I am overstepping or violating the forum rules I am sorry...


Surely there is someone that can offer advice to clean this mess. I am at a loss. Contact me directly if you wan to. [email protected] ant advice would be appreciated jonwell


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

The beekeeper did his job it's up to you to find someone to help clean the mess as I read you left them make a mess of your shop for months it's not his job to clean he got rid of the mean bees.


----------



## jonwell (Sep 22, 2016)

It appears that either people don't understand the question or are just unwilling to offer any suggestions. These bees made a horrible mess and I thought that people that work with bees would know an efficient way to clean this up. So if anyone can offer any ideas then so be it. I wasn't bad mouthing the beekeeper that came to my rescue. He did me a great favor and he had no obligation to do anymore.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Warm water or as hot as you can stand with bleach should help clean most of it up. Use chlorine bleach works best don't use the splashless type bleach doesn't work very well. 1 quart of bleach to 4 or 5 gallons of water.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Steam Cleaning works well along with a product called Krud Kutter.


----------



## McBain (Aug 23, 2016)

I've even just used hot water as suggested and it works great. 

Thanks for posting your question!


----------

